# What personality type would you like to take for a test drive?



## TyTy (Dec 3, 2011)

If you could become any other personality type, for a short, fixed amount of time.... what type, if any, would you choose to be? Are there any types that you wish you could crawl inside of or try to figure out? A type that baffles you no matter how many ways you attempt to understand, comprehend or learn about it? Are there any types that you admire more than your own for any reason or wish you could be more like? Are you in a relationship and would love to try on your partners personality in hopes to reach a better understanding of them? I'm curious what you would choose and why?

I think it would be interesting, to say the least, to envision myself seeing the world so differently and through a completely different set/order of thought processes. I think my first choice would be to be an INTP for a day or week or month idk lol ... but eventually I would want to try them all  ​


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

what personality type is your mamma?  wouldn't mind giving that a test drive if you know what I mean.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

dohoho


----------



## DarwinsBastard (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd like the ability to transform into an INTJ at will. When I really need to get some shit done.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

TyTy said:


> If you could become any other personality type, for a short, fixed amount of time.... what type, if any, would you choose to be? Are there any types that you wish you could crawl inside of or try to figure out? A type that baffles you no matter how many ways you attempt to understand, comprehend or learn about it? Are there any types that you admire more than your own for any reason or wish you could be more like? Are you in a relationship and would love to try on your partners personality in hopes to reach a better understanding of them? I'm curious what you would choose and why?
> 
> I think it would be interesting, to say the least, to envision myself seeing the world so differently and through a completely different set/order of thought processes. I think my first choice would be to be an INTP for a day or week or month idk lol ... but eventually I would want to try them all  ​


I'd like to take ENTJ and ENTP for a spin ... (;D) 

But seriously, I think I'd enjoy not feeling as much and spontaneity.


----------



## TheBigT (Jun 21, 2012)

When it comes to having down time, I wouldn't mind trying out an ISFP. It would be cool to be able to just sit somewhere and soak in the situation without subconciously calculating the oppurtunity costs of the n other things that I could be doing right now.


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

That's a hard one, I can't choose. I'd want to be all 16 personality types for one day each 

If forced I'd say INFP or ENFJ, those are the ones I would want to understand better. Their focus on emotions and feelings is so far removed from my cold and logical self, I'd love to know what that's like.


----------



## cades (Apr 25, 2012)

An entp because, well entps are cool


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

ENTJ or INTP.


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

ENTJ, ENTP, ESTP.

ENTJ because I might actually be able to get stuff done, ENTP because they're just cool, ESTP because I want to know what dominant Se is like. Feeling is no fun, I want no part in that if I can help it. xD


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll take any type that aint my type. I'm sooo over always fucking up. The impulsive side to ENTPness can be a real fucking pain in the ass sometime. Hurting people and doing stupid shit for the kicks. Let me be a god damn ISTJ for all i care, just give me some fucking impulse control.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

I have 3. 
First, I'd like to be an INTP for a week or two. I want to see how much I'd change with that.
Next is ISTJ for a week. Same reason as the INTP.
and lastly, we have ESFJ. It would turn my whole world upside down and inside out. It would give me a perspective so far from my own that I can't even really imagine it as of right now. It would be a bit much of a change for me though. I'd only do this for a day.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

ENTJ, followed by INTJ. ENTPs are far too similar, I think, for it to be interesting.


----------



## Vsimone (Sep 18, 2012)

ENFJ would be cool.... i'd also like to see how it is to be an ESTJ.. just cause it's my total oppisite..


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

ENTJ. Because my Te? My Te is shit when it comes to implementation. I'd like the infinite sense of power and control an ENTJ has; you know, being able to grab life by the horns and lead it where you want. 
Sometimes I wonder if my need for control is me actually being Te-dom, but then I realize I am far too subjective and my Te is just screaming at me to use it a bit more.
Right, I won't digress.


----------



## laylay918 (Jul 23, 2012)

you wouldn't believe how spontaneous ENTPs are


----------



## The Phantom (May 19, 2010)

ESTJ. Fuck everybody up for a day.


----------



## Nevermind_me (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd love to be an ISTP just to know how it feels to not have the empathy of the ENFP hijacking my decisions... and I would go sailing, and discover when not distracted by EVERYTHING I would be good at it, like my ISTP hero. I would love to know how he thinks.

And I would love to be an ISTJ, and make my house tidy and organised and perfect before returning to my messy, chaotic self.


----------



## FierceAfterAll (Nov 15, 2012)

INTJ. I have an idea of what it would be like, but i'd love to be able to see for myself.


----------



## Foibleful (Oct 2, 2012)

I have always wished I could be an extrovert when it suited me. So, I'd try ENFJ. I'm not a strong F but I am one, so I've always wondered what it's like to be a T. And maybe I'd try being an S for a while. It's probably lovely. But in the end, I'd miss my N.


----------

